# Do you wear shorts over your baselayer/long johns under your snowpants?



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Hopefully it's padded shorts - for fall protection. If someone's just rocking some boardies under their snowpants on the hill, maybe they just want to make sure they're hot tub ready at all times?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

No...it makes my butt look fat


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

why wouldn't you wear long johns under your snowpants?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

basser said:


> why wouldn't you wear long johns under your snowpants?



too damm hot and don't like sweaaaty ass....got to cool the jewels


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> too damm hot and don't like sweaaaty ass....got to cool the jewels


what do you wear then?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i wear ex officio boxers underneath homeschool shants under my shell pants.

in spring skip the boxers.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Boxer briefs,... _Then_ my Baselayer,... (Light to midweight depending on how cold). Then my Snowboard pants /w suspenders. Baselayers are too freakin expensive to risk getting them all funkyfied or skid marked.  :laugh:

In the spring,.. I'll open the thigh vents to keep the "boiz" nice and cool! >


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

basser said:


> what do you wear then?


my glory :grin:

but when chilly...merino boxers


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I go commando.
If it's super cold out, pants.
But still commando.

Had a 6 hour hike out from behind cypress once, a few years ago.

Literally, almost froze my balls off.:dry:


TT


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Well apparently you guys aren't wearing the fashion. Kids are wearing baselayer with basketball shorts over then snowpants.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> *Well apparently you guys aren't wearing the fashion.* Kids are wearing baselayer with basketball shorts over then snowpants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


:blink:
:facepalm3:

Yeah,... Not now, nor will I _ever_ be interested in the "fasion sense" of Skittle Thugs! :laugh:


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

This brings up a good question. Baselayer usually gets narrow around your ankle so that it is fitted. Do you tuck it into your boot? I feel like that wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:blink:

..._In_ the boot! Over my SB socks. Never been an issue! 

I sure as shit don't want them bunched up around my calves!! :blink:

(_....balled up on the floor of a snowbunny's hotel room is something else entirely!!!_) :rofl3:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

basser said:


> This brings up a good question. Baselayer usually gets narrow around your ankle so that it is fitted. Do you tuck it into your boot? I feel like that wouldn't be a good idea.


I take scissors and cut my baselayers off at the top of the boot, or in the case of my shants, they're already cut that way.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

snowangel99 said:


> Well apparently you guys aren't wearing the fashion. Kids are wearing baselayer with basketball shorts over then snowpants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


I don't know that Canada is considered a very trend setting country in the fashion world ?

I do wear my butt pads over my long johns and under my shell.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

haha. I have to dress a 13 year old so yeah, apparently it comes from the compression tights plus basketball shorts seen in the NBA...now its been carried over to little boys all over...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I started wearing diapers.......under the base layer.............drink brewskis all day...........never have to stop for those annoying piss breaks..............


----------



## splashover (Mar 10, 2016)

Hmm... I wear board shorts over my wetsuit when I kitesurf. There's no real reason for it but sue me, I like to look good! Don't see the point if it's going under pants.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

I do all the time. My boys like to wear most of their gear on the way....but not me. I tend to drive with with base layer and a pair of shorts, and some moccasins. The shorts are so it doesn't look like I'm wearing yoga pants when I stop at Albertos' for a carne asada and french fries burrito. I get in the lodge or patrol shack and the snow pants and other layers go on then. Certainly not a fashion statement  Even more important if I'm wearing long johns (which is seldom).  So, I'm guessing you are just seeing guys like me that don't like wearing their snow pants all the time.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Ah... here I have this little rule:

0 to -10C: light underwear (long johns) + snowboard pants (light insulated)
-10C to -20C: medium underwear + snowboard pants (light insulated)
-20C to -30C: heavy underwear + snowboard pants (light insulated)
-30C to -40C: only one time happen and I just remember that was cold.

Most of the times worked and I always carry a set of warm layers on my backpack that I leave on the car or in a locker.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fwiw: compression pants dont keep you warm, like maybe a tiny tiny bit more than not wearing em, but they are misused. Most compression gear in the snow world is for lodge struttin.

at least there is some argument for using em on the legs, if u go really hard or touring, but ....not in bounds imo...or for kids...u gatta be like...me and wrath's age...or *running* 14'ers

put ur kid in thin slightly loose fitting baselayers, like a real G


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Alpine Duke said:


> I do all the time. My boys like to wear most of their gear on the way....but not me. I tend to drive with with base layer and a pair of shorts, and some moccasins. The shorts are so it doesn't look like I'm wearing yoga pants when I stop at Albertos' for a carne asada and french fries burrito. I get in the lodge or patrol shack and the snow pants and other layers go on then. Certainly not a fashion statement  Even more important if I'm wearing long johns (which is seldom).  So, I'm guessing you are just seeing guys like me that don't like wearing their snow pants all the time.


My son does it for this reason too. Almost always has shorts and tank top under his outerwear.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe..........it's one extra layer to keep the tushy warm whilst sittin' on the chair.........or on the snow.............


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowangel99 said:


> haha. I have to dress a 13 year old so yeah, apparently it comes from the compression tights plus basketball shorts seen in the NBA...now its been carried over to little boys all over...


My shit would slide right off of basketball shorts.


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

snowangel99 said:


> What is the point of this?
> 
> Is it just a fashion thing?


Underwear, that's it. Although for my 7th season - this year - I did have a few days/nights around -20c, I may pack some compression shorts for these days in future.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Wouldn't wearing compression pants all day make your legs feel very uncomfortable?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

basser said:


> Wouldn't wearing compression pants all day make your legs feel very uncomfortable?


perhaps...but taking them off and unloading the compressed load would be wonderful


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I only wear base layers when the temp gets around -15c and I sure as hell wouldn't wear shorts over them.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Impact shorts but they are shorts so I guess I am gay. Wait, what?


----------

